# Um, hi I guess



## aliice (Apr 20, 2008)

I just joined today, and I suck at introducing myself. 
I'm 18, live in Sweden and I write in my free time - I dream of studying English literature at university in 2 years.


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Aliice, and let me be the first to welcome you to the forums.


----------



## aliice (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot  

Oh, can I just ask. How do people put up long works, do you  have to put it all in one piece, or do you make a new thread for every chapter or what ?


----------



## Nickie (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Aliice!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alice. 

Sam.


----------



## aliice (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you guys the obligatory welcomers? 

Someone answer my question please


----------



## Shinn (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I am (or was a while ago...) 

Welcome to Writing Forums aliice!!


----------



## Superkumi (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to forums!
From what I see so far, mostly people just post a new chapter in a new post, nothing seriously organized and no thread for each chapter.
I may be wrong, I'm also kinda new but that's what I see around.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't see a question, or I would try to answer it.  Welcome, though.


----------



## aliice (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Question's in the second post, I'm not mad, making it up. 

I've been looking around and it's a pretty nice forum. I'm terrified of posting anything of my own just yet though.


----------



## Industrial (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forums,

If your planning on studying English literature you had better work on some grammar skills.

E.G.

"I dream of studying English literature at university in 2 years."


----------



## aliice (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize that in this forum we check our grammar in _every_ unformal post. 
Nothing seriously wrong with the grammar there?


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Alice, and welcome.

If you have a post larger than the limit of a single post (which is I think 4K), then just post it in different posts of the same thread. This is what I believe most people do.

Hope that helps. Glad to have you here.

TJ


----------



## Sam (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Sam.


----------



## aliice (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks TJ. I've been looking around and I think I get it now. 

Thanks Sam, you've said welcome twice now


----------



## Govinda (Apr 24, 2008)

Alice from Sweden!  Ray from Puerto Rico waves you a warm hello!  :O)


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2008)

aliice said:


> Thanks Sam, you've said welcome twice now



Oops! Well, I guess I'm a very welcoming person! What do you mean by obligatory welcomers? I don't think anyone is an "obligatory" welcomer, but I welcome every new member to the forum, so you could say I'm kind of one. 

Sam.


----------



## aliice (Apr 29, 2008)

haha , i just see you all over the place, that's what I mean 

Hello Ray from Puerto Rico!


----------



## NaCl (Apr 29, 2008)

Sam,

Short term memory problems? Double welcomes? Hmmm, could be early Alzheimers! I know a good gerontologist if you need. LOL!

Welcome, Aliice. If you are hesitant to post any of your own writing, then just offer your perspectives about posts by others. As time goes on, you'll feel comfortable with most of the characters in here and you'll take the risk.

.....NaCl


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Alice!!!...pardon my late welcome, but I came in here to see what all the fuss was about...(so many posts on a newbie thread)...hmmm, nice to see you are making yourself at home!!!

Glad to meet you!!!...:thumbl:

~Chimmy~


----------



## Sam (May 3, 2008)

Welcome to the ... wait, I did that already, didn't I? More than once, if I remember correctly. 

Sam.


----------

